# 50 GB of Dropbox Space



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if the VZW GSIII will come with the 50 gigs of Dropbox space that I have been hearing about? If so, how will you be able to claim that space? Pre-ordered mine today through Best Buy!


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

yes, you get it*

**as of 6-9-12 ATT and Verizon are no longer playing and have decided to opt out of the Dropbox offer*


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> yes, you get it


how do you redeem this then? I wasn't aware this was a thing...

edit: apparently the phone comes with a preinstalled dropbox app, and if you login to it you get your space.
my only question is is this 50GB ONTOP of what you already have or does it replace it?
I.E If I have 3.9GB now will I have 53.9GB?


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

From the little I've read about it, you only get the 50GB for a year. After that you need to pay the premium to keep the space.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I think it's two years, but yeah that's expected.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> how do you redeem this then? I wasn't aware this was a thing...
> 
> edit: apparently the phone comes with a preinstalled dropbox app, and if you login to it you get your space.
> my only question is is this 50GB ONTOP of what you already have or does it replace it?
> I.E If I have 3.9GB now will I have 53.9GB?


I read that it only totals 50gb and you subtract the amount you already have i.e. you have a 5gb account so you get 45 added to that. After typing that that doesn't really sound right so maybe it compunds. I do know you get it for 2 years.


----------



## apollo35 (Jun 8, 2012)

You will get 50 GB extra space for 24 months regardless what you have at the moment. ie I had 26 GB before, now I have 76 GB.
I had my extra space 10 minutes after I logged into dropbox from my S3. It works one time only.


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. It's too bad the space will only be available for a limited duration... although who knows if we'll still be hooked on Dropbox in two years.


----------



## Husher (Apr 16, 2012)

Latest news is that at&t and verizon are not letting us have that deal.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/08/verizon-and-att-op-out-of-50gb-dropbox-promo-for-samsungs-galaxy-s3/

Looks like it's not happening after all. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

0195311 said:


> http://www.droid-lif...ungs-galaxy-s3/
> 
> Looks like it's not happening after all. Why am I not surprised?


Guess this is part of VZW wanting to fill the phone with their own bloatware so they don't want anyone else's stuff on there.
Oh well, I need an upgrade anyway, and I don't really need more than the ~4GB on Dropbox I have already tbh.
Plus it was only for 2 years. If it was a lifetime thing I'd be pissed.


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

I was just hoping I'd be able to put a whole season of Game of Thrones in 720p in my Dropbox account and stream to my SIII anywhere!


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah with the new Dropbox Video Streaming that'd be swell...


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh well, set up a NAS on your network on a domain on your own internet connection and you can still do it. That's what I plan to do, create my own personal cloud server that will stream to the wifes' and my own mobiles. I already have a 3Tb NAS and a htpc connected to it to manage things, all I got to do is set up the domain and figure out what app to use or how to get the google music app to go to my domain instead of theirs.


----------



## restinbeast (Aug 9, 2011)

Was very happy to see that the 50gb was added to the 50gb I already had. Awesome deal.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

restinbeast said:


> Was very happy to see that the 50gb was added to the 50gb I already had. Awesome deal.


you should clarify that you are not in the US


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> Oh well, set up a NAS on your network on a domain on your own internet connection and you can still do it. That's what I plan to do, create my own personal cloud server that will stream to the wifes' and my own mobiles. I already have a 3Tb NAS and a htpc connected to it to manage things, all I got to do is set up the domain and figure out what app to use or how to get the google music app to go to my domain instead of theirs.


I'm a college student, but I've been working on getting my parents to let me set up a server from home. Good luck with getting yours running!


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

0195311 said:


> Does anyone know if the VZW GSIII will come with the 50 gigs of Dropbox space that I have been hearing about? If so, how will you be able to claim that space? Pre-ordered mine today through Best Buy!


Call best buy right away , Their corp. C.S. says that they are NOT taking any pre orders for the Verizon version. If the store took your money , according to the rep. I talked to this afternoon , they do not have a phone for you. She had no info on weather that would change . You better double check


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

panic much


----------

